# Brake pad light still on after change



## Suprnva (Feb 18, 2004)

I know there is a thread about this somewhere, but the search seems to hate me. Sorry.

I changed the front pads and rotors, as well as back pads, rotors, and calipers on my MK4 Golf today. The brake pad warning light is still on though. I got pads with the sensor. Any ideas as to why it would still be on and how I can clear it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suprnva (Feb 18, 2004)

Also, it's still a little soft when I push the brakes, even after bleeding them. Could that be from them not being totally set yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

it's not a clearable light - if it's still on, something's not plugged back in, or you've got a cut wire. on the softness: did you bed in the brakes properly? also, did you buy cheap pads? are they different pads than what you had?


----------



## Suprnva (Feb 18, 2004)

I think I bed them properly. Maybe not though I suppose. And I'm not sure what pads were on there, but the ones I got were Duralast from AutoZone. So kinda cheap compared to other options.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

Yup, that'll do it.


----------



## Suprnva (Feb 18, 2004)

KG18t said:


> Yup, that'll do it.


What will do it?


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

Suprnva said:


> the ones I got were Duralast from AutoZone. So kinda cheap compared to other options.


cheap pads.


----------



## Suprnva (Feb 18, 2004)

KG18t said:


> cheap pads.


Hmm. Well that sucks. I actually got the Duralast Gold instead of just the base ones so that I wasn't getting the cheapest possible so that I could avoid any issues. I guess I'll just have to deal with the light or bypass it unless someone else has another option.


----------



## pcst18v (Jul 29, 2014)

*dev*

hi, welcome to this forum site here you can find lots of things...
what will you do these........
or 
related to Thread 
...................

 Top Ten classified website


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

Suprnva said:


> Hmm. Well that sucks. I actually got the Duralast Gold instead of just the base ones so that I wasn't getting the cheapest possible so that I could avoid any issues. I guess I'll just have to deal with the light or bypass it unless someone else has another option.


I was giving you a reason for soft brakes. The indicator light on the other hand - there's an open circuit somewhere. I don't remember if there's a sensor on the rear - but on the fronts, make sure they're plugged in properly, or, jump the connector. The light will go off if there's a closed circuit all the way through.


----------



## Suprnva (Feb 18, 2004)

KG18t said:


> I was giving you a reason for soft brakes. The indicator light on the other hand - there's an open circuit somewhere. I don't remember if there's a sensor on the rear - but on the fronts, make sure they're plugged in properly, or, jump the connector. The light will go off if there's a closed circuit all the way through.


Ahh, I swore we were both talking about the light. Lol. Actually got the soft brakes figured out. Had to get the e-brake cable replaced. Brakes are perfect now. Still have the light though. How can I jump the connector?


----------

